# Monstergjedde



## Kunze (22. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Guckst du hier.

Der 11-jährige fing den Rekordhecht jetzt mit der Angel vom Boot.

Das Ganze ging ne halbe Stunde lang.

Der Hecht "terrorisierte"   seit einiger Zeit ein bekanntes Badegewässer bei/ in

Grimstad. #h


----------



## Raabiat (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Monstergjedde*

Ist schon geil...aber kann mir das nicht einer von euch übersetzen??? Bin dieser Sprache leider überhaupt nicht mächtig ..:q


----------



## Kunze (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Monstergjedde*

Hallo!

Wohlgemerkt sinngemäß...


Der 1,22m lange und 18,7kg schwere Monsterhecht wurden gefangen von Tore Harry mit der Angel an Grimstads bekanntesten Badesee.

Hier hat der Fisch zusammen mit anderen Hechten seit einigen Jahren Badegäste „terrorisiert“.

Der Hecht war ungewöhnlich stark und schleppte ihn und das ganze Boot, sagte der enthusiastische Junge aus Arendal der Zeitung.

Der offizielle norwegische Rekord lag laut norwegischem Jäger – Fischereiverbund  so um 17kg.

Die Familie schätzte T.H. Hecht so um die 10kg.

Halbstündiger Kampf.


Fortsetzung folgt.... #h


----------



## nordman (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Monstergjedde*

schønes teil!


----------



## Jirko (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Monstergjedde*

...dunnerschlach, der ist aber ungewöhnlich fett / schwer für seine länge - holymoly #6 besten dank für die info berndl #h


----------



## Fabio (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Monstergjedde*

Hat der etwa dem jungen auf dem 2. bild in den haxen gebissen?


----------



## HAVSEI (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Monstergjedde*



> Kenneth Fauske (17) ble angrepet av en hissig gjedde under en badetur.


 
sinngemäß: Kenneth Fauske (17) wurde angegriffen von einem jezornigen Hecht bei einer Badetour.

Aber ob es der war habe ich nicht rausgelesen.


----------



## oknel (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: Monstergjedde*

hoffentlich können sie sein bein retten.....


schöner fisch


----------

